# انظمة التدفئة المركزية



## م. عبد المنعم (15 سبتمبر 2006)

انظمة التدفئة المركزية 
Central Heating Systems
​تعتبر انظمة التدفئة المركزية من وسائل التدفئة الغير مباشرة ، حيث يعتمد قي عملها على نقل الطاقة الحرارية الموجودة في وسيط التسخين سواء كان ماء او هواء او بخار الى المبادلات الحرارية في الاماكن المراد تدفئتها . وتنقسم هذه الانظمة الى ثلاث انواع: 

*1. نظام التدفئة بالماء الساخن Hot Water Heating System*​ 
يستخدم الماء في هذا النظام كوسيط لنقل الحرارة ، حيث يتم تسخينه في مراجل Boilers خاصة ، يدور بعدها في شبكة انابيب بواسطة مضخات التدوير Circulating Pumps ثم يتوزع الى المبادلات والمشعات الحرارية لتنتقل الحرارة بعد ذلك الى هواء الحيز : 





​ 
هذا النظام الاكثر انتشاراً في تدفتة المنازل والمدارس والمستشفيات والفنادق .. ومن مميزاته : 

انخفاض تكلفته الانشائية والتشغيلية مقارنة مع الانظمة الاخرى . ​
يؤمن ظروف صحية جيدة . ​
سهولة اعمال الصيانة .​
*2. نظام التدفئة بالهواء الساخن Hot Air Heating System*​ 
يستخدم الهواء في هذا النظام كوسيط لنقل الحرارة ، ويسخن (الهواء) بطرق مختلفة في وحدات تدفئة مركزية خارجية او داخلية مستقلة ، ويدفع بعد ذلك في ممرات خاصة تسمى بـ مجاري الهواء ، حيث يخرج من نهاية الممر الى الحيز المراد تدفئته. 





​ 
*3. نظام التدفئة بالبخار Steam Heating System*

يستخدم البخار في هذا النظام كوسيط لنقل الحرارة ، حيث يتم توليد البخار في مراجل Steam Boilers خاصة بضغوط مختلفة ، يتحول الماء فيها الى بخار . 





​ 
يقتصر استخدام هذا النظام على المنشآت الصناعية ، ولا يستخدم في التدفئة المنزلية للاسباب التالية : 

كلفته الانشائية والتشغيلية مرتفعة . ​
حاجته الى الكثير من وسائل التحكم والمراقبة الدائمة . ​
خطورته الناتجة عن ارتفاع الضغط ودرجة الحرارة .​
​وللموضوع بقية ان شاء الله
ولا تنسونا من دعائكم 
والله من وراء القصد​


----------



## usama_2006 (16 سبتمبر 2006)

اخى الكريم جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sehs65 (16 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك اللة خير ونريد المزيد


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (18 سبتمبر 2006)

*المراجل*













المراجـــــل 
Boilers







​ 

يعد المرجل من اهم مكونات نظام التدفئة المركزية . ويعرف بانه ذلك الجزء من النظام الذي يتم فيه حرق الوقود داخل غرفة الاحتراق (بيت النار) ، كما في الشكل ادناه ، بهدف الاستفادة من الحرارة الناتجة عن الاحتراق ونقلها الى وسيط التسخين الذي يمر عبر انابيب او مقاطع يحيط بها اللهب او الغازات الساخنة ، لينقل بعد ذلك الى المشعات الحرارية ، او مبادلات تسخين المياه بواسطة مضخات التدوير ، فيما تنطلق الغازات الناتجة عن الاحتراق الى الجو عبر المدخنة المتصلة بالمرجل : 






​ 

يبين الشكل التالي قنوات الماء في مقطع المرجل من حديد الصب cast iron boilers : 






​ 

كما يبين الشكل التالي انابيب المياه في المراجل المصنوعة من صفائح الفولاذ welded steel boilers : 






​ 

وفي المحاضرات القادمة ان شاء الله ، سنتناول دراسة موسعة لموضوع المراجل من كل النواحي ما أمكن ذلك .


والله من وراء القصد​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (31 أكتوبر 2006)

​ 

أولاً : مادة الصنع :

تصنع المراجل عادة من مواد تتناسب مع طبيعة استخدامها ..

فالمراجل التي تستخدم لاغراض التدفئة والتي يستخدم فيها الماء كوسيط ناقل للحرارة, تصنع من حديد الصب في مصانع ضخمة, حيث يصهر الحديد ويزال منه الخبث ثم يصب في قوالب خاصة للحصول على مقاطع متشابهة (sections) , يتم تجميعها فيما بعد لتشكل المرجل .

لمراجل حديد الصب ميزات وعيوب ..

فمن ميزاتها : انها تقاوم التآكل والصدأ والنخر لاحتوائها على نسبة عالية من الكربون ..
ومن عيوبها : مقاومتها للضغوط منخفضة حيث تتشقق وتنكسر اذا ما تعرضت لضغوط عالية ..
لهذا ينصح بضرورة تركيب ساعات قياس الضغط على المرجل ..





​ 
او على المجمعات (headers) القريبة منه ..





​ 
وكذلك تركيب صمام امان مناسب يقوم بتصريف الضغط الزائد .

اما مراجل الفولاذ فتصنع من الواح الصاج السميك (10 مم) ومن الانابيب ذات المواصفات العالية، وتختلف سماكة الصاج والانابيب باختلاف الغرض من استخدام المرجل واستطاعته .

لمراجل الفولاذ ميزات وعيوب ..

فمن ميزاتها : تحملها للضغوط العالية ومقاومتها للكسر
ومن عيوبها قلة مقاومتها للصدأ والنخر .

ثانياً : ضغط التشغيل :
تقسم المراجل تبعاً لضغوط تشغيلها الى قسمين : 

1. مراجل الضغط المنخفض low pressure boilers : 

توصي معظم مصانع مراجل حديد الصب بعدم استخدام هذا النوع من المراجل لضغوط تزيد عن 4 بار ، الا انه مع التقدم التكنولوجي وشيوع ظاهرة المباني الشاهقة والابراج السكنية قامت بعض المصانع برفع قدرة تحمل المراجل حتى الضغط 6 بار .

2. مراجل الضغط العالي high pressure boilers : 

تعمل هذه المراجل على ضغوط لا تقل عن 5 بار وتستخدم لتسخين مياه التدفئة المركزية الى درجات حرارة تترواح من 100 - 200 مْ او لتوليد البخار في المصانع .. وهذا يتطلب منا الى تزويدها بوسائل الامان واجهزة تحكم متعددة، ولا يفضل تركيب هذا النوع من المراجل داخل البناء، وانما توضع صمن غرفة مستقلة خارج البناء .

ثالثاً : الوقود المستخدم :

يستخدم الوقود السائل لتشغيل حراقات burners المراجل ، ويخزن الوقود داخل خزانات تحت سطح الارض او فوق سطح الارض بمواصفات خاصة .

كما يستخدم الوقود الغازي لتشغيل المراجل ، ومن ميزاته :

عدم تلويث البيئة .
سرعة اشتعاله .
محافظته على مجاري المرجل ومدخنته نظيفة من الرواسب الكربونية .
ومن عيوبه :

خطورة تخزين الغاز بكميات كبيرة .
اشتعال النيران نتيجة اي تسرب من الانابيب او الوصلات .
حاجة مراجل الغاز لكثير من الضوابط ووسائل الامان.
والله من وراء القصد​


----------



## usama_2006 (31 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله ما شاء الله
اخى الكريم جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (3 نوفمبر 2006)

​ 




​ 

*رابعاً : أسباب تلف المراجل*

وتتلخص في الامور الثلاثة التالية : ​
*الصدأ والنخر*​
*الكسر*​
التكلس​
*1. الصدأ والنخر : *​ 
يظهر الصدأ على سطح المرجل من الداخل بشكل بقعاً مخرمة نتيجة عمليات الاكسدة بفعل الاكسجين والحموض . ومعلوم ان مراجل الفولاذ تتعرض للصدأ بشكل اكبر مقارنة بمراجل حديد الصب . 
 
2. الكسر : 

*العوامل التي تؤدي الى كسر المراجل :*

أ. التسخين الشديد للمساحة الحرارية : 

معلوم ان لكل مرجل قدرة حرارية معينة تعتمد على دراسات حسابية وتصميمية خاصة . وبناءً على هذه الدراسات يتم اختيار الحراق المناسب للمرجل . 

وخلاف ذلك يؤدي الى تشقق مقاطع المرجل نتيجة تغير التركيب الجزئي لمادة حديد الصب بسبب درجة الحرارة الشديدة الناتجة عن اللهب غير المناسب . 

ب. تشغيل المرجل دون وجود وسيط التسخين : 

وهذا يؤدي الى ان مقاطع المرجل التي تشكل بيت النار تتوهج لدرجة الاحمرار وتشقق ، وخصوصا عتد تزويد المرجل بالماء البارد مباشرة . 

ولمنع حدوث ذلك يجري تركيب مفتاح التدفق (flow switch) الذي يمنع تشغيل الحراق في حال عدم جريان وسيط التسخين . وفي المراجل البخارية يتم تركيب حساسات sensors الذي تمنع تشغيل الحراق في حال عدم جريان وسيط التسخين . 

ج. تشغيل المرجل على ضغط او درجات حرارة اعلى مما صمم عليه : 

عادة ترفق الشركات الصانعة نشرات فنية لكل مرجل تبين تعليمات تشغيله ومواصفاته . ولا يجوز مخالفة هذه التعليمات .. 

فمثلاً : اذا اشارت النشرة الفنية الخاصة بمرجل ما ان الحد الاعلى لدرجة الحرارة المسموحة بتسخين ماء المرجل اليها 90 مْ وقمنا برفع هذه الدرجة الى 120 مْ فان المرجل ربما يتعرض للكسر . وكذلك الامر عند زيادة الضغط داخل المرجل عن الحد المسموح به . 


وللموضوع بقية 
والله من وراء القصد​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (4 نوفمبر 2006)

​ 

3. التكلس

ويقصد بالتكلس ترسب المواد الكلسية الموجودة في الماء ، والذي يحتوي على نسبة من املاح الكالسيوم واملاح المنغنيزيوم ، على جدران اقسام المرجل الداخلية ، ممّا يؤدي الى تكون طبقة كلسية سميكة ، تصبح مانعة لانتقال حرارة الماء ، وهذا يتطلب الى زيادة كمية الوقود المستهلك وعدم الحصول على التدفئة في الزمن الاعتيادي . 

*كيف تحمي المراجل من التكلس ؟ *

ان تعويض المياه للمراجل نتيجة الكسر او السيلان الدائم للماء ، يؤدي الى ادخال مياه جديدة ، تحتوي في كل مرة على نسبة معينة من المواد الكلسية .. وكلما تجدد ماء المرجل كلما تكونت طبقة كلسية جديدة . 

وللوقاية من المواد الكلسية ، يركب بجانب المرجل وخاصة مراجل البخار اجهزة خاصة لتخليص المياه من عسر الماء Water softener .

ملاحظة : هناك موضوع ضخم للأخت (جيهان كمال) وهو : 

معالجة مياه الغلاية ومدى تأثيرها على الأنظمة 
على الرابط التالي :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=8738​ 
فمن يريد الاستزادة عليه مراجعة الرابط اعلاه ..


والله من وراء القصد​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (5 نوفمبر 2006)

​ 

*خامساً : الصيـانـــــة Maintanance*​
وتقسم الى : 

الصيانــة الدوريــة
الصيانــة الطارئــة
*الصيانــة الدوريــة : *وتشمل تفقد المراجل بشكل دوري ومراقبتها من النواحي التالية : 

1. تسرب المياه من الوصلات : يؤدي هذا الى تلف جسم المرجل او غطائه الخارجي او تأكسد براغي وصواميل التجميع . وفي هذه الحالة يجب اصلاح اماكن تسرب المياه ووضع مانع التسرب المناسب واعادة شد البراغي جيداً . 

2. تسرب الدخان من جسم المرجل : وهذا يدل على تلف مانع التسرب الحراري الموجود بين المقاطع . ولا ينصح باعادة فك مقاطع المرجل لمعالجة تسرب الدخان ، وانما ينصح باستخدام معجونة حرارية خاصة تضغط بين مقاطع المرجل من الخارج .. او استخدام احد انواع السيلكون التي تتحمل درجات حرارة عالية . 

3. تسرب الوقود السائل : يجب دائماً تفقد انابيب الوقود ووصلاتها مع الحراق ، اذ ان تسرب الوقود قد يؤدي الى احتراق غرفة المراجل . 

4. تفقد خطوط الكهرباء المتصلة بالمرجل : والتأكد من وضعها داخل خراطيم خاصة conduits وتركيب وصلات مانعة لدخول الماء على اطراف علب التوصيل . 

5. مراقبة منظمات التحكم بدرجات حرارة ماء المرجل : اذ يجب المحافظة عليها من العبث وعدم معايرتها على درجات حرارة فوق الحد المسموح من قبل اشخاص غير مختصين ، مما يتسبب في التسخين الشديد لجسم المرجل ، وبالتالي الى كسره وتلفه . 

6. التأكد من جودة احتراق الوقود داخل غرفة الاحتراق : وعدم العبث بمعايرة مضخة الوقود السائل , او معايرة الهواء اللازم للاحتراق بشكل عشوائي , مما يتسبب في تكوين طبقات سميكة من السناج داخل مجاري المرجل , وبالتالي الى اختناق الشعلة وعدم تمكين الغازات العادمة من المرور الى المدخنة ، حيث تغلق المدخنة وممرات مرور الغازات الساخنة نتيجة الاحتراق الغير كامل .. وهذا يتطلب الى تنظيف المرجل والمجاري والمدخنة بشكل دوري بواسطة ادوات وفراشي التنظيف الخاصة بالمرجل . 


والله من وراء القصد​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (6 نوفمبر 2006)

​*الصيانــة الطارئــة : *وتعني استبدال الاجزاء التالفة من المرجل او ملحقاته .. ​

فمثلاً اذا دخلت غرفة المراجل .. فقد تجد ان المياه قد غمرت ارضية الغرفة .. وبعد التشخيص تجد ان احد مقاطع المرجل او اكثر مكسوراً .. وفي هذه الحالة يجب استخراج المقطع التالف واستبداله بآخر جديد ، هذا اذا كان المرجل يتكون من مقاطع من الحديد الصب . 

اما اذا كان المرجل من الفولاذ ، فمعالجتها من حيث تسرب المياه اسهل ، لانها مصنوعة من الواح من الصاج السميك مما يسمح قصها ولحامها وتصليحها .. الخ.

والله من وراء القصد​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (6 نوفمبر 2006)

​*سادساً : غرفة المراجل وشروط بنائها*​ 
عند انشاء مبنى ما ، ووضع التصميم الهندسي له ، يؤخذ بعين الاعتبار غرفة المراجل (وتسمى ايضاً غرفة الميكانيك) من حيث 

موقعها بالنسبة للبناء ​
وحجمها ​
وانارتها الطبيعية ​
وتهويتها ​
وتصريف المياه المتجمعة في ارضيتها .​
​



​

جرت العادة ان تكون غرفة المراجل في قبو البناء ( وهذا هو الانشاء الصحيح ) ، الا انه في الوقت الحاضر قد تقلص حجم المرجل نتيجة التحسين الدائم والمنافسة الشديدة بين الشركات الصانعة ، وكذلك الغاء المراجل المبطنة بالطوب الحراري .. الامر الذي ادى الى امكانية وضع غرفة المرجل على سطح المبنى .
​



​

وبشكل عام يخضع تصميم وبناء غرفة المراجل للشروط التالية :
​وللموضوع بقية 
والله من وراء القصد​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (8 نوفمبر 2006)

*تصميم وبناء غرفة المراجل*














شروط تصميم وبناء 
غرفة المراجل ​ 


أبعاد غرفة المراجل : 

تتناسب أبعاد غرفة المراجل تناسباً طردياً مع حجم المرجل ، واستطاعته ، وعدد المراجل اذا ما كانت البناية مكونة من عدة شقق ولكل شقة مرجلاً خاصاً بها .

توفر الانارة الطبيعية : 

غالباً ما يكون التيار الكهربائي مفصولاً ايام الشتاء (لاسباب قد تكون لاجراء صيانة طارئة ، ...) ، كما ان ساعات عمل المراجل تتضاعف ايام الشتاء وبالتالي كثرة الاعطال ، ... الخ ، لهذا يفضل ان تكون الانارة الطبيعية من نوافذ غرفة المراجل كافية .

توفر التهوية : 

يقوم الحراق بسحب هواء غرفة المراجل ودفعه الى حجرة احتراق المرجل لاكتمال عملية الاحتراق (الاشتعال) ، وبالتالي فان للتهوية اهمية كبرى وذلك بادخال هواء جديد لغرفة المراجل . 

واذا ما كانت غرفة المراجل محكمة الاغلاق ، فان عملية الاحتراق تكون غير مكتملة ، وهذا يعني تراكم الكربون (الموجود في الوقود) الغير محترق داخل المدخنة ومجاري المرجل . 

ولهذا يعمد الى عمل فتحات اباجورية ثابتة وغير قابلة للاغلاق في باب غرفة المراجل ، تكون مساحتها تساوي الى ضعف مساحة فتحة مدخنة المرجل على الاقل .

اللوحة الكهربائية :

يجب ان تركب لوحة القواطع الكهربائية الخاصة بغرفة المراجل بالقرب من الباب .

وضع المرجل :

يجب ان يوضع المرجل على قاعدة متينة من البيتون المسلح ، وترتفع عن سطح بلاط الغرفة 10سم على الاقل وتزيد 10سم تقريباً عن اطراف المرجل من كل جهة . 

يجب ان لا تحتوي غرفة المراجل على اي مواد مشتعلة ، وان لا تستعمل مخزناً لمواد المنزل . 

يجب ان يكون باب غرفة المراجل واسعاً من اجل ادخال المرجل او المبادل الحراري او ... ، وان يفتح للخارج . 

يجب ان تكون جدران غرفة المراجل معزولة بعازل حراري يمنع انتقال الحرارة الى الغرف التي فوقها او بجانبها ، كما يجب ان تكون مانعة لتسرب المياه . 

ميلان ارضية غرفة المراجل : 

يتم عمل ميلان في ارضية غرفة المراجل باتجاه مصرف ارضي يؤدي الى مجاري التصريف الرئيسية العائدة للبناية . وفي حال كون مستوى ارضية غرفة المراجل ادنى من مستوى مجاري التصريف الرئيسية ، يتم انشاء حفرة ذات سعة كافية (30 لتراً مثلاً ) من ماء الصرف ، تغطى بشبك معدني ويركب عليها مضخة اوحال (مغمورة في الماء) أو مضخة غاطسة (محركها الكهربائي بعيداً عن الماء) تقوم بضخ المياه من الحفرة آلياً كلما امتلأت الحفرة . 

احتياطات منع الحرائق : 

ونذكر منها : ( صمام حريق خاص )

يتم تركيب صمام حريق خاص على خط وقود السائل المزود للحراق يغلق تلقائياً ويقطع الوقود عن الحراق عند نشوب الحريق في غرفة المراجل . 

وهذا النوع من الصمامات يبقى مفتوحاً بفعل لحام القصدير الذي ينصهر على درجات حرارة منخفضة نسبياً ، او بفعل خيط من مادة سهلة الانصهار يلف على بكرات مركبة على جسم المرجل قرب الحراق . 

ويبين الشكل التالي صمام الحريق ولحام القصدير الذي يبقيه في وضع مفتوح : 









والله من وراء القصد​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (11 نوفمبر 2006)

​ 

سابعاً : قدرة المرجل

قدرة المرجل او استطاعة المرجل : هي الطاقة الحرارية الناتجة عن احتراق كمية من الوقود (والتي يكتسبها وسيط التسخين) في الساعة الواحدة . 

تتضمن الطاقة الحرارية هذه : 

الحرارة المستخدمة لتدفئة المكان ​
وتسخين المياه للاستخدام اليومي ​
والحرارة الضائعة والمارة عبر المدخنة متمثلة بالغازات الناتجة عن الاحتراق .​
*العوامل التي تعتمد عليها قدرة المرجل*​ 
1. المساحة الحرارية لسطح التسخين : 

هي المساحة التي تلامس الوقود المشتعل والغازات الساخنة الناتجة عنه من جهة ، وتلامس وسيط التسخين من الجهة الثانية . 

وتختلف المساحة الحرارية للمرجل باختلاف حجمه وعدد ممراته او عدد انابيب المياه او انابيب اللهب في المراجل الفولاذية . وتقاس المساحة الحرارية لسطوح التسخين في المراجل عادة بـ المتر المربع . 

2. درجة حرارة المياه الداخلة الى المرجل ودرجة حرارة المياه الخارجة منه : 

تختلف درجة حرارة المياه الداخلة الى المرجل باختلاف المناطق الجغرافية . اما بالنسبة لدرجة حرارة المياه الساخنة والخارجة منه اي المرجل فغالباً ما تضبط على 90 مْ في انظمة التدفئة العادية. 

3. نوع الوقود المستخدم : 

لكل نوع من انواع الوقود قيمة حرارية معينة ، وبالتالي فان قدرة المرجل تختلف باستخدام الوقود السائل او الغازي او حتى في بعض المناطق باستخدام الوقود الصلب . 

4. اختيار الحراق المناسب : 

ويتم بتركيب فالة الوقود nozzle المناسبة عليه . 

5. المواد المستعملة في صناعة المراجل وسماكتها : 

لقد كان النظام الشائع سابقاً تبطين غرفة الاحتراق في المرجل بالطوب الناري firebrick لوقايته من اللهب مما يقلل من قدرة المرجل وسرعة انتقال الحرارة لوسيط التسخين . 

كما ان معامل انتقال الحرارة يختلف بين مرجل مصنوع من حديد الصب و مرجل مصنوع من الفولاذ. 

6. عزل جسم المرجل : 

تزداد كمية الحرارة المفقودة من جسم المرجل في انحاء غرفة المراجل نتيجة عدم عزله بالمواد العازلة جيداً ، وتهدر نتيجة لذلك طاقة حرارية كبيرة .

7. تزويد المرجل بالمياه العسرة : 

ان تزويد المرجل بالمياه العسرة لتعويض النقص في مياه المراجل يسبب تكلس المقاطع من الداخل ، وبالتالي تنخفض قيمة معامل انتقال الحرارة على امتصاص الحرارة . 

8. تركيب مداخن غير معزولة :

ان استخدام مداخن غير معزولة بشكل جيد يؤثر على جودة الاحتراق سلبياً وبالتالي ضياعات حرارية كبيرة .


والله من وراء القصد​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (12 نوفمبر 2006)

​ 




​ 

*ثامناً : كفـاءة المرجـل (المـردود)*

تعرف كفاءة المرجل بأنها نسبة الطاقة المستفادة الى الطاقة الناتجة من احتراق الوقود حسب العلاقة التالية : 

كمية الحرارة المنتقلة الى وسيط التسخين
كفـاءة المرجــل = ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ x % 100
كمية الحرارة الناتجة من الاحتراق​ 

يمكن تصنيف كفاءة المراجل بشكل تقريبي كما يلي : 

المراجل التي تعمل على الوقود الصلـب ... كفائتها 60% 
المراجل التي تعمل على الوقود السائل ... كفائتها 70% - 90% 
المراجل التي تعمل على الوقود الغازي ... كفائتها 90%
*ملاحظــات:*

1. ينصح بالمحافظة على النشــرة الفنيــة الخاصة بالمرجل والمرفقة معه.

2. عمـــل بطاقـــة معلومــات للمرجل تعلق بجانبه تبين : 

قـدرتـــه 
والشركـــة الصانعـــة 
وسنــة الانتـــاج
3. عمـــل بطاقـــة اخـــرى تبين : 

اعمـال الصيانـــة الدوريـــة والطارئـــة 
القطـــع التي تم استبدالهــا 
وتاريــخ الاستبـــدال
*يبين الشكل التالي بطاقة معلومات لاحد الانواع من المراجل* ، والتي منها نستخرج البيانات التالية : 

قدرة المرجل بـالكيلو واط 
Rated output for fuel oil refferong to BS 2889 : 27 - 33 KW 

أعلى درجة حرارة للماء بـالدرجة المئوية
Maximum operation temperature : 100 C 

الضغط الاقصى للتشغيل بـالبار
Maximum working pressure : 3.5 bar 

مساحة سطح التسخين بـالمتر المربع 
Exchange area : 1.74 m2 

سعة المرجل من الماء بـاللتر
Water capacity : 30 L 






​ 

والله الموفق​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (15 نوفمبر 2006)

*القسم الثاني : الحراقات*














الحـراقـــــــــــات
Burners






​ 

تعريــف : 

الحراق جهاز كهروميكانيكي ، يقوم بتحويل الطاقة الكيميائية الموجودة في الوقود الى طاقة حرارية . 

يوجد الحراق داخل غرفة (حجرة) الاحتراق في العديد من الاجهزة التي تعمل على الطاقة الحرارية . 

ونذكر من هذه الاجهزة : 

مراجل التدفئة المركزية. ​
مراجل تسخين المياه. ​
مراجل توليد البخار. ​
افران التدفئة بالهواء الساخن. ​
افران المخابز وصناعة الحلويات. ​
افران المطابخ في المؤسسات الكبيرة. ​
تعتمد الحراقات في عملها على مبدأ سحب الهواء ومزجه مع الوقود ليمر بعدها على شرارة كهربائية لاشتعاله . 
​
والله الموفق​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (21 نوفمبر 2006)

​ 
*حراقات الوقود السائل ذات الضغط المرتفع :*






​ 

يعتبر هذا النوع من اكثر انواع الحراقات استعمالاً . تعتمد في عملها على تذرير الوقود السائل عبر فالة Nozzel احتراق خاصة ، التي تحتوي على فتحة ذات تصميم خاص يسمح بمرور الوقود بسهولة : 






​ 

بعد ذلك يمزج (الوقود المذرر) بالهواء المزود للحراق بواسطة مروحة كهربائية ، وبعد اشتعاله ينطلق اللهب من انبوبة تشبه فوهة المدفع ، ولهذا سمي هذا النوع من الحراقات بـ Gun-Type oil- Burner . 

يتم تزويد الحراق بالوقود بواسطة مضخة خاصة , تركب على جسم الحراق وتدار بواسطة نفس المحرك الذي يدير مروحة الهواء .وترتبط المضخة مع المحرك بواسطة قارنة Coupling وذلك لحماية المحرك عند توقف المضخة عن الدوران نتيجة عطل ميكانيكي . 

 ضغـط التشغيـــل 

لقد كان ضغط التشغيل في الجيل الاول من هذه الحراقات لا يتجاوز الـ 7 بار ، اما في الحراقات الحديثة فانه يصل الى 12 بار .. ويضبط الضغط بواسطة برغي معايرة خاص مع استخدام مقياس ضغط مناسب مدرّج بما لا يقل عن 20 بار .


والله الموفق​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (22 نوفمبر 2006)

​ 




​ 






​ 

دارات الحـــراق 

يقسم الحراق الى ثلاث دارات رئيسية : 

دارة الوقـــود ​
دارة الهـــواء ​
دارة الشـــرارة ​
*1. دارة الـوقـــــود:*​ 
وتشمل خط سير الوقود ابتداءاً من خزان الوقود وحتى نهاية فالة الاحتراق . وتتكون من الاجزاء التالية : 

خزان الوقود 
صمام قطع الوقود 
مصفاة الوقود 
الانابيب المرنة 
مضخة الوقود 
صمام الوقود الكهرطيسي 
مسخن الكهربائي (في بعض الانواع) 
فالة الوقود
وسيتم دراسة كل جزء منها بشكل مفصل مستقبلاً بعون من الله وتوفيقه .


والله الموفق​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (23 نوفمبر 2006)

​ 

1. خـزان الوقـــــــــود : ​ 
يحفظ الوقود السائل عادة في خزانات مصنوعة من صفائح الفولاذ باشكال مختلفة . وتكون هذه الخزانات على نوعين : ​
خزانات وقود فوق سطح الارض .​
خزانات وقود تحت سطح الارض .​





​

تحتوي خزانات الوقود السائل على الفتحات التالية : 

1. فتحة تزويد الخزان بالوقود .
2. فتحة تزويد الحراق بالوقود .
3. فتحة مؤشر كمية الوقود السائل ، ويكون احياناً متصلاً بعوامة داخل الخزان ، او زجاجة بيان تدل على مستوى الوقود في الخزان .
4. فتحة التهوية .
5. فتحة تنظيف الخزان من الرواسب .

*ملاحظـــــــــات:*

يراعى عند تركيب خزان الوقود السائل وضعه بعيداً عن مصادر المياه (امطار وغيرها ..) وذلك حرصاً على عدم تسرب المياه اليه ، وبالتالي تجنب تلف الحراق . 

عند وضع خزان الوقود السائل تحت سطح الارض ، يبنى له حفرة مكونة من ارضية وجدران من البيتون المسلح ، كما يتم عزل الجدران بمادة عازلة لتسرب المياه . 

يدهن خزان الوقود السائل بدهان مانع للصدأ فوق دهان الاساس من الشركة المصنعة للخزانات ، مع ضرورة وضع الرمل على جانبي الخزان وفوقه لمسافة لا تقل عن متر واحد .

والله الموفق​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (24 نوفمبر 2006)

​ 




​ 

2. صمام قطع الوقود : 

يستخدم هذا الصمام لقطع الوقود عند اجراء عمليات الصيانة للحراق او لخطوط الوقود المتصلة به . 






​ 

كما يركب صمام آخر (ويفضل صمام حريق) على التوالي مع الصمام السابق قرب الحراق : 






​ 

3. مصفاة الوقود (الفلتر) : 

وتركب على خط تزويد الحراق بالوقود من اجل فصل الشوائب العالقة : 






​ 

4. الانابيب المرنة : 

وظيفتها نقل الوقود الى مضخة الحراق ، ويتم اختيارها من النوع المرن حتى لا تتعرض للكسر نتيجة اهتزاز الحراق اثناء العمل . كما انها (اي الانابيب) مغلفة بشبكة رقيقة من الاسلاك الفولاذية لحمايتها من التمزق نتيجة ضغط الوقود : 









والله الموفق​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (24 نوفمبر 2006)

​ 



5. مضخة الوقود : 

وهي من نوع ذات التروس (او المسننات Gear) الداخلية ، وتدار بواسطة المحرك الكهريائي الذي يدير مروحة الهواء : 





​
وتتصل مع محور المحرك بواسطة قارنة Coupling (وصلة مرنة) لحماية المحرك من التلف اذا تعرضت المضخة لعطل ميكانيكي ، او اذا توقفت اجزاءها الداخلية عن الدوران نتيجة الصدأ النتاتج من تسرب مياه الامطار الى خزان الوقود : 





​
يبين الشكل التالي مضخة الوقود ، مع الفتحات على جسمها : 





​
ويبين الشكل التالي اجزاء مضخة الوقود : 





​
كما ان مضخة الوقود تحتوي بداخلها على مصفاة (فلتر) داخلية لتنقية الوقود مرة ثانية : 





​
وتتم معايرة ضغط الوقود في الحراق على ضغط يتراوح من 10 - 12 بار.. ولكل نوع من الحراقات نشرة فنية تبين ضغط التشغيل الخاص بها : 





​ 

والله الموفق​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (28 نوفمبر 2006)

​ 

6. سخان الوقود او المسخن الكهربائي : 

وهو سخان كهربائي صغير، ذو قدرة منخفضة ، يركب على انبوب نقل الوقود قرب فالة الاحتراق في بعض انواع الحراقات ، وخاصة في المناطق الشديدة البرودة ، حيث يقوم بتسخين الوقود بضع درجات مئوية وذلك للتقليل من لزوجته ، ولتسهيل عملية تذريره قبل عمـل الحراق بدقيقتين تقريباً : 







والله الموفق​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (16 ديسمبر 2006)

​ 

7. صمام الوقود الكهرطيسي : ​ 





​ 

يركب هذا الصمام على خط الوقود الخارج من المضخة والمؤدي الى فالة الاحتراق ، وفي معظم الحراقات الحديثة يركب هذا الصمام على جسم المضخة .​ 
ويتلخص عمل الصمام الكهرطيسي بقطع الوقود عن الحراق فور صدور امر له بالتوقف عن العمل من احد منظمات التحكم . ​ 
ويتكون هذا الصمام من ملف كهربائي يتحول عند مرورالتيار الكهربائي خلاله الى مغناطيس كهربائي يقوم برفع قلب الصمام وفتح قلب مجرى الوقود طيلة عمل الحراق . ​ 
وعند صدور امر للحراق بالتوقف عن العمل تزول مغناطيسية الملف ويعود قلب الصمام الى مكانه ليغلق مجرى الوقود من جديد . ​ 
واهم المشكلات التي قد يتعرض لها هذا الصمام هي تلف الملف الكهربائي نتيجة الحرارة الشديدة المتسربة من المرجل , او نتيجة ارتفاع قيمة التيار الكهربائي المار في الملف . ​ 
ولكل صمام من هذا النوع مواصفات خاصة تبين فرق الجهد الذي يعمل عليه ، وغالباً ما يكون 220 فولت AC . ​ 

والله الموفق​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (21 ديسمبر 2006)

​ 




​ 


8. فـالــة الـوقــــود : 






​ 

وتعتبر من اهم اجزاء دارة الوقود ، ويتلخص عملها بتذرير كمية الوقود المناسبة للمرجل ورشها بالزاوية والشكل المناسبين . 

ومع ان فالات الحراقات لا تختلف في حجمها او شكلها ، الا ان هناك اعتبارات هامة يجب الاخذ بها عند اختيار الفالة وهي : 

1. كمية الوقود التي تسمح بتمريرها في الساعة : حيث نجد على كل فالة مهما اختلف مصدر صناعتها احدى وحدات القياس التالية : 
( كالون / سا , كغ / سا , لتر / سا ) : 






​ 

2. زاوية الرش : لكل فالة زاوية رش تناسب شكل غرفة الاحتراق .

فاذا كانت غرفة الاحتراق مستطيلة الشكل نختار فالة بزاوية رش من 30 - 60 درجة .
واذا كانت غرفة الاحتراق دائرية او مربعة الشكل نختار فالة بزاوية رش من 70 - 90 درجة .


 

3. مخروط الرش : وله اهمية كبرى في اختيار الفالة المناسبة . 
يخرج الوقود المذرر من فتحة الفالة على شكل مخروط باحدى الهيئات التالية :

المخروط الملآن ويشار اليه بالحرف S اختصاراً لـ Solid 
المخروط المفرغ ويشار اليه بالحرف H اختصاراً لـ Hollow
المخروط نصف اجوف ويشار اليه بالحرف SS اختصاراً لـ Semi Solid 
يبين الشكل التالي رسماً توضيحياً لانواع مخروط الرش : 






​ 

كما تستخدم بعض الشركات المنتجة للفالات رموزاً خاصاً بها , فمثلاً :

الاحرف EH تعني Extra Hollow
الحرف B تعني Black Caps 
 
والله الموفق​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (27 ديسمبر 2006)

​


*2. دارة الهـــواء : *

وتقوم بتزويد الحراق بما يلزمه من الهواء اللازم لعملية الاحتراق من خلال بوابة خاصة : 




 

عن طريق مروحة طاردة عن المركز : 






​ 

تتكون دارة الهواء من الاجزاء التالية : 

المحرك الكهربائي Electric Motor 
المروحة Fan 
فتحة ادخال الهواء 
الزعانف واقراص تشتيت الهواء 
موجه الهواء
*1. المحرك الكهربائي : *






​ 

ويقوم بتزويد الحراق بالطاقة الكهربائية اللازمة لتشغيل كلاً من مروحة الهواء ومضخة الوقود . لكل محرك كهربائي مواصفات خاصة تكتب على لوحة البيانات الملصوقة عليه : 






​

ونذكر اهم ما فيها : 

القوة المحركة الكهربائية التي يعمل عليها المحرك بالفولت V ، مثلاً 220 فولت او 380 فولت . ​
شدة التيار الذي يمر في ملفات المحرك عند تشغيله بالامبير A. ​
قدرة المحرك بالواط W او بالحصان Hp حيث : (1 حصان = 746 واط) ​
عدد دورات لفات المحرك بالدقيقة بــ RPM مثلاً 1450rpm او 2800rpm ​
التردد بالهرتز Hz مثلاً 50 هرتز ​
والله الموفق​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (28 ديسمبر 2006)

​

2. المروحـــة : 

تكون مروحة الحراق من النوع ذو الزعانف المائلة للامام والطاردة عن المركز .​ 




​ 

*3. فتحــة ادخــال الهــواء : *

يركب على هذه الفتحة منظم لتحديد كمية الهواء اللازمة لاتمام عملية الاحتراق . وقد يكون : 

أ. منظم يدوي : حيث تضبط كمية الهواء المناسبة ، وتثبت بوابة الهواء بشد برغي خاص يدوياً : 






​ 

ب. منظم كهربائي : ويركب على الحراقات ذات المرحلتين (الفالتين) two stage، حيث يبدأ اشتعال الحراق بفالة واحدة ، ثم يتم تعيير كمية الهواء التي تناسبها يدوياً .

وعندما يصدر الامر للفالة الثانية بالعمل ، يقوم محرك كهربائي صغير بتحريك بوابة الهواء بالقدر الذي يكفي للفالتين معاً : 









والله الموفق​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (2 يناير 2007)

​ 

4. الزعانف واقراص تشتيت الهواء :

وتركب على حامل الفالة وقضبان الشرارة الكهربائية في نهاية انبوب الحراق ، والغرض من تركيبها تشتيت كمية الهواء المندفع من المروحة كي يسهل اختلاطه بالوقود المذرر واشعاله بشكل جيد : 









والله الموفق​


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (2 يناير 2007)

​ 




​ 

*5. موجـــه الهــــواء : *

ويكون على شكل بوق : 






​

يركب على فوهة الحراقات الكبيرة ، والهدف منه توجيه اللهب بشكل دقيق داخل غرفة احتراق المرجل . 

وفي الحراقات المنزلية الصغيرة تقوم انبوبة الحراق بهذا الدور: 






​ 

والله الموفق​


----------

